# Somebody needs to buy this boat. *****PIRATE SHIP FOR SALE*****



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is to cool and would make a GREAT conversation piece for the local area.......... 
http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/3730171827.html


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great business opportunity.

Wish I had the money.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Who wouldn't want to live on a pirate ship?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

how about sinking it as an artificial reef / dive attraction?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hahaha real pirates sail houseboats.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i found the original owner aparently.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw this one day coming back from fishing. It was hot and we were tired and I looked at my dad like, are you seeing this too??? We both laughed and though it was the coolest thing ever! It was packed with pirates and wenches heading towards the Bob Sikes bridge for the 4th of July.

Now that I look again it says Gulfport. Maybe it was a different pirate ship lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gotta love the Gibson Houseboat, and the conversion on this one.*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They have one on the Destin Harbor that does tours, but this one looks way more authentic.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Why the tattered sails? Kind of hard to be successful in the pirate trade if you can't make any headway. Unless of course, you are Davy Jones. :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> Why the tattered sails?


*Who needs sails with twin 454's, on a velvet drive.*

*That thing can get on a plain, and haul butt.*

*Do circles on a dime.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Now that I look again it says Gulfport.


*It is Located in St Louis, advertised in the Gulfport Craigs List.*


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to pull up to crab island on that... Just imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

bananatom said:


> *who needs sails with twin 454's, on a velvet drive.*
> 
> *that thing can get on a plain, and haul butt.*
> 
> *do circles on a dime.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That thing is awesome for the price.:thumbup:*


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *It is Located in St Louis, advertised in the Gulfport Craigs List.*


Either way there was one just like it in the pensacola bay last year on the 4th of July


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Why the tattered sails? Kind of hard to be successful in the pirate trade if you can't make any headway. Unless of course, you are Davy Jones. :whistling:


 
Guess you never saw the "Black Pearl"........... I have a pretty cool office with all the nautical antique stuff, but could you imagine this parked at the end of a dock in Chico, and use it as a live aboard or an office.............


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That would make one hell of a mullet boat.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd be ready for ling season!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Man would I love to take that to Billy Bowlegs. Women's clothing would litter the deck.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sorry but I have to ask. What did you search for on Craigslist that brought up a pirate ship?


John


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

bigrick said:


> They have one on the Destin Harbor that does tours, but this one looks way more authentic.


Yep and they will fire that damn cannon and scare the $hit out of you.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I bet it's a great place to get some booty, aaaaaarrrrggghhh! 

I know it's a cheap pun, too bad


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Man would I love to take that to Billy Bowlegs. Women's clothing would litter the deck.


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Freakin sweet! They have one that does tours in Tampa as well. It's a good thing I'm not rich cause cool stuff like this would make me poor quickly...


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

> I bet it's a great place to get some booty, aaaaaarrrrggghhh!


hahahaha


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *It is Located in St Louis, advertised in the Gulfport Craigs List.*


 I wonder if they meant Bay St. Louis?


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

birdsnest said:


> I wonder if they meant Bay St. Louis?


Scratch that... 314 is a Missouri area code


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

birdsnest said:


> Scratch that... 314 is a Missouri area code


*I would be honered to assist in crewing this vessel home when you purchase it!!!*

*I once owned a 37' Gibson, twin 350 crusaders on a V Drive, considered becoming a Gibson dealer, and know these boats well. *

*Free of Charge!!*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I would be honered to assist in crewing this vessel home when you purchase it!!!
> 
> I once owned a 37' Gibson, twin 350 crusaders on a V Drive, considered becoming a Gibson dealer, and know these boats well.
> 
> Free of Charge!!


I wish you still had it Tom! We had a hell of a lot of fun a few years ago for blue angels!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I have ridden the Miss. River many times from St Paul to Nawlins, St. Louis south has no locks and is easy to navigate IF the water isn't low. I will take a little ride wit ya as I do know all the places to stop along the river and them big cats are great to fish for at night.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> I have ridden the Miss. River many times from St Paul to Nawlins, St. Louis south has no locks and is easy to navigate IF the water isn't low. I will take a little ride wit ya as I do know all the places to stop along the river and them big cats are great to fish for at night.


To my knowledge they've got StL south closed right now. Floods busted up some fleets. Something like 70+ runaway tows. Just what I've heard from some friends living the tug life.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------

